# Alchemy Coffee or Bella Barista for the R58



## rharrison163

Has anyone tried Alchemy Coffee in London to supply the R58? If so, how was your experience and after sales?


----------



## coffeechap

there is a member here who posted a thread recently recommended them but i have not personally dealt with them


----------



## Glenn

Both suppliers are authorised Rocket resellers.

I have had a great experience buying a machine from Bella Barista and wouldn't hesitate in recommending them. First class service.

The machines are well packed and thoroughly checked prior to dispatch too.

Give Claudette a call and mention you are a Coffee Forums UK member.


----------



## gmason

I posted a review of my recent purchase experience from Bella Barista about a week ago on the 'Equipment Retailers Review' section of the forum. Found the whole purchase process to be first-rate in every respect.


----------



## jeebsy

Got my grinder from BB and the service was great but have heard good things about Alchemy too.


----------



## forzajuve

Just seen this. Got my R58 from Alchemy, very happy with them. Used BB before too who are also excellent, either will do you well. Alchemy provide much better beans though for my book. I got 1.5kg with my R58, 2 blends and a single origin. Light to medium roast with their Elixir blend being worth going back for.


----------



## Charliej

I too wouldn't hesitate to recommend Bella Barista they have a reputation second to none for great customer service and advice and are very friendly knowledgeable and accommodating people, at the BB forum members day we inadvertently caused a minor flood of dirty water and no complaints or raised voice were to be heard. They also stock a wide variety of machines so you can compare the main contenders in the DB market and will offer you great advice on whether the machine you wish to see is actually the best suited to your requirements, for me the PID controller on the R58 being on an external cable would be a deal breaker, and if I were able to spend that amount of money on a machine would most likely go for the Quickmill Verona that BB helped to develop.

I guess it also depends on whereabouts you live as to which is easier to visit.


----------



## dwalsh1

Go with the cheapest


----------



## Charliej

I would be cheeky and try and negotiate with BB and tell them you are a member here.


----------



## svranjic

rharrison163 said:


> Has anyone tried Alchemy Coffee in London to supply the R58? If so, how was your experience and after sales?


I purchased my Rocket Giotto, Mazzer grinder recently and received excellent advice and service from Ben at Alchemy.

They opened on Saturday for me to look at the equipment in person and try the options available as it is quite an investment. They also gave me some coffee beans and other items to help me get started.

My wife and I also attended one of their training courses at their Alchemy coffee shop in London which was very informative and good to learn the practical side not just theory.

In my opinion very few companies provide good old fashion customer service and I will certainly be shopping at Alchemy in future.

Their coffee is very nice too.


----------



## DavidBondy

I've never dealt with Alchemy but can whole-heartedly recommend BB with whom I've had many dealings over the years.

David


----------



## dwalsh1

Don't think the OP is that bothered cause he hasn't responded to any replies.


----------



## Mrboots2u

That's the way sometimes ,people get there gear , take advice and don't see a reason to come back on .. Shame .


----------



## dwalsh1

Some people are really rude and I can name someone who is................................................................................. Me


----------



## Mrboots2u

dwalsh1 said:


> Some people are really rude and I can name someone who is................................................................................. Me


I not rude , I'm just blunt and always right . Oh hand on that is kinda


----------



## dwalsh1

t-c said:


> May be a little rash Dwalsh, we don't know what's gong on in the OP's life for him/her not to have replied.
> 
> Benefit of doubt...


joke mate..........


----------



## Machina Espresso

Hi Folks, we are also Rocket Espresso Milano dealers.

We bench test all machines before shipping.

Always willing to offer any advice people need without bias!

With kind regards

Machina


----------



## Fevmeister

Machina are great. got some brewing gear from them a couple of months back.

wouldnt hesitate to make a bigger purchase from them!


----------

